# Elk antler okay for rats?



## thatprettyarcanine (Aug 16, 2014)

Looking through a few different chew options for my rats since they will be upgrading to a much larger cage soon.. and I was thinking of stringing a few elk antler pieces around their cage. I found a pack of small pieces for dogs.

Would that be okay?


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

I wouldn't think so because a shard could get lodged in their intestine or pierce something... I don't know I wouldn't if I were you but if someone more experienced than I says otherwise then why not.


----------



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

Antlers are fine to use. They even make smaller ones especially for small animals http://www.americanantlerdogchews.com/category.php?id_category=10 but any antler is fine to use.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Antlers don't break off in pieces or shards unless your dog has an excessively strong bite. I rarely hear that dogs break antlers. They are pricey but people say they last forever. $5/9 is REALLY good... in my store we sell antlers anywhere from $10-40 depending on size and elk/deer/moose.


----------



## thatprettyarcanine (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks for the info!

I have a pumice stone in their cage now and 2 wood pieces, but they're bored of them already. They like hanging things, so I'm going to string the elk antlers along with the pumice stone as well


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Id be cautious, ive read really mixed reviews on these and some are troubling. I don't think they add anything that bones don't and bobs are great, safe and much cheaper


----------

